# Tanztheater nackt - Helene Blanck in „Promenades“ x 16



## krawutz (27 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2012)

danke für das schöne Stück Kultur


----------



## comatron (27 Sep. 2012)

Zumindest das Kostümbudget wird nicht überschritten.:thumbup:


----------



## fvefve (21 Okt. 2012)

hoffentlich ist auch geheizt


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (20 Nov. 2012)

.....:thx:.....


----------



## romanderl (21 Nov. 2012)

warum war ich noch nie in so einem theater?? 
Danke für die Pics!


----------



## Schamröte (15 Okt. 2020)

Danke für den tollen Bär.


----------

